# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Knoop in Lymfeklieren

## Raymond

Hoi

Ik heb een vraag, ik heb in mijn nek een knobbel. De dokter en fysio zeggen dat het niet schadelijk is, er zit een knoop in mijn lymfeklier, heeft iemand anders hier ook ervaring mee.

----------


## Claudia

Is het wel een knoop ik heb een grote knobbel op mn lymfeklier en de patholoog anatoom gaat een punctie doen heb jij dat ook laten doen

----------


## Gast99

> Hoi
> 
> Ik heb een vraag, ik heb in mijn nek een knobbel. De dokter en fysio zeggen dat het niet schadelijk is, er zit een knoop in mijn lymfeklier, heeft iemand anders hier ook ervaring mee.


Ik zou erop aandringen dat ze verdere biopsies doen (waarbij ze weefsel weg halen voor onderzoek). Dat lijkt me verstandig, omdat je nooit weet of het gezwel maligne of benigne is (ofwel kwaadaardig of goedaardig). 

Groet,

Jan

----------


## Luckas

Géén biopsie wel elke avond inwrijven met petroleum zie internet
petroleum therapie.Een biopsie maakt mogelijke huisdierkanker die de meeste
mensen hebben wakker en verspreid de kanker via de bloedbaan.Is er géén dan
zal de knobbel zeker met 99% zuivere heldere petroleum evt met kleipleisters
afgewisseld alles oplossen Luck

----------


## Gast Jerry

Beste , ik voel ook een paar losse bolletje onder mijn huid,dus ook lymfe kliertje,
maar is dat normaal dat die voelbaar zijn ? en van hoe dik spreekt men van gezwollen of abnormale lymfekliertjes ?? Groetjes

----------


## Luckas

beste de mens heeft twee vochtencircuits het rode vochtensysteem of de bloedsomloop die iedereen goed kent.De tweede is het wittevochten of de lymfe
omloop die afvalvocht afvoert zoals een riolering met vele tussenstations of lymfeknopen die als er teveel afval in uw lymfekanalen en in gans uw lichaam zit
gaan zwellen .Het komt er dus op aan om bv lymfedrainage te laten toepassen
wat wel door kinesisten wordt toegepast.Of men kan een lymfedrainerende thee 
bv groene thee drie tassen per dag drinken plus minstens een halve liter vers geperst
groentesap gezeefd en een tijdlang minder vis en vlees...
Man kan saliethee drinken of bv een compres met zweeds bitter op de lymfe maar als u plaatselijk behandeld en niet de ganse riolering spoelt zullen de symptomen terugkomen sukses

----------


## Gast Jerry

Hallo,zijn hier nog mensen die lymfeklieren voelen zitten ?

----------


## Tinerich

Mijn zoontje van 2 jaar heeft al sinds zijn geboorte in de nek en op meerdere plaatsen van zijn lichaam knobbeltjes zitten. In de nek wordt hij steeds groter en ook gevoelig.
In het ziekenhuis zeggen ze dat dit normaal is voor kleine kinderen, maar ik blijf toch bezorgd ook omdat mijn man 2 maanden geleden aan alvleesklierkanker gestorven is.

Wat moet ik doen en is er een reden om bezorgd te zijn?

----------


## shannen_93

Ik ben er vandaag achter gekomen, dat ik ook een paar rare bultjes heb in de nek.

We hebben het opgezocht, maar op de plaats waar mijn lymfeklieren horen te zitten, zitten de bultjes niet... Ze zitten meer iets voor in de nek/hals.

Het zijn 2 knobbeltjes aan elkaar, je kunt ze alle kanten opschuiven, ik heb zelf een idee dat het mijn lymfeklieren *niet* zijn.

Ze doen ook best wel zeer, op bepaalde manier kan ik weinig doen met mijn nek, waardoor het een beetje stroef gaat.

Een van jullie enig idee?

Groetjes Shannen.

----------


## chickiej

mijn vriend heeft ze ook gehad eerst 1 hele grote en wat kleinere maar toen ze bloed hadden was er niks zichtbaar. Hij moest een afspraak maken met een inthernist maar nu wat weken later zijn ze gelukkig weer weg!

----------


## Yavahn

Hai,

ik had ook MAAR een knobbel in de hals, voor in het midden, maar na punctie bleek het een tumor van 4 cm doorsnee op de schildklier te zijn met uitzaaiingen in de lymfeklieren, laat je dus goed onderzoeken, want ik werd ook afgescheept. Heb toch 4 operaties moeten ondergaan en 2 keer Daniel den Hoed kliniek voor radioactief jodium therapie. LAAT JE NIET AFSCHEPEN, want het kan niks zijn, maar het kan ook WEL wat zijn....

Groetjes Yvonne

----------


## ninnit

hallo,
Afgelopen weekend ontdekte ik een bobbel in mijn nek. Omdat ik ook al tijdje keelklachten heb (brok in keel, gevoel alsof luchtpijp wordt dichtgeknepen)naar arts gegaan. Als de bobbel er over 3 á 4 weken nog steeds zit moet ik terugkomen. Maar nu zei mijn vriend iets, een aantal weken geleden liep ik ook te klagen over bobbeltje in mijn nek. Mijn broer, schoonzus en vriend hebben mij toen gerustgesteld, iedereen heeft weleens een bobbeltje in nek, normaal enz. Ben dit eigenlijk weer vergeten, op vraag arts hoelang knobbeltje er al zat dan ook gezegd vanaf afgelopen weekend. Nu maak ik me toch weer ernstige zorgen. Ik weet niet of het hetzelfde knobbeltje is, het voelt in ieder geval wel groter dan toen. Ik voel het alleen als ik mijn nek draai, dus niet als ik gewoon recht zit. Ik voel me zo stom als ik eerder terugga naar arts, maar maak me nu echt zorgen.
Ruim anderhalve maand geleden is er bloed geprikt omdat ik zo moe ben de laatste maanden. Hier is niks bijzonders uitgekomen, behalve dat ik ooit ziekte van pfeiffer heb gehad, maar volgens de arts kan dit ook 10 jaar geleden zijn.
Wie kan mij geruststellen?

----------


## ninnit

Hallo,

Afgelopen week ben ik bij de dokter geweest met verschillende klachten waaronder knobbel in mijn nek. Die voelde ik afgelopen weekend. Omdat ik ook keelklachten heb (al een tijdje) toch maar gegaan naar dokter. Ze vroeg hoe lang de knobbel er al zat. Afgelopen weekend voor eerst gevoeld. Als de knobbel er over 3 á 4 weken nog zit moet ik terugkomen, maar waarschijnlijk is het gewoon een reactie van een lymfeklier. Maar nu bedenk ik me opeens iets. Begin mei, dus week of 6 geleden voelde ik ook al een heel klein bobbeltje in mijn nek. Mijn vrienden hebben me toen gerustgesteld, hebben zij ook weleens, onschuldig enz. Bij mijn vriend im nek gevoeld en daar zat er idd ook eentje, hij is er ooit voor naar de dokter geweest. Ben het toen eigenlijk weer vergeten.
Maar nu maak ik me ernstige zorgen, weet niet of het hetzelfde knobbeltje is, het is in ieder geval groter dan toen. Net doktersassistente gebeld, zij zegt dat het niet gaat om hoe lang het er zit, maar of het groeit, vanaf het moment dat de dokter het gevoeld heeft. Ik ben echt bang dat ik een enge ziekte heb. Kan iemand mij geruststellen?

----------


## ninnit

Oeps, dacht dat mijn eerste verhaal weg was, maar niet dus. Staat er dus 2 keer op.......

----------


## Mich

Ik heb al een aantal jaar een knobbeltje in mijn nek. Niet zo groot, ong. een cm in de lengte (maximum). Ik heb dit dus al zeer lang, heb er geen last van, is ook beweegbaar naar alle kanten. Ik heb de indruk dat het de laatste tijd toch iets groter is geworden. Mijn ma zegt dat dit niet erg is, maar is dit zo?

----------


## Bindy

Mijn zoon had het ook en wel een klier van 3 x 2 cm.
Men dacht ziekte van pheifer.
Maar het blijkt dat hij een allergie heeft voor katten. :Big Grin:

----------


## farzana

nou de broer van mijn vriendin had een bobbel in de nek en hij was naar de dokter gegaan en hij zij dat het bobbel elk moment kon knappen en dan verlamd kan raken aan de nek, ik maakte me zelf ongerust want laatst ontdekte ik ook een bobbel in mijn nek maar he bleek niks te zijn zij de dokter na da hij mijnverhaal had gehoort van de broer van mijn vriendin

----------


## esly

Hallo ben gisteren weer in leuven geweest zie andere berichten van mij pijnliike benen hartkloppingen dachten ze aan pulmonale hypertensie hier in nederland veel bloed geprikt maar niks nu werd ik vorige week gebeld uit leuven dat ik strumasol moest slikken dat gedaan heb ik gisteren echo gekregen daaruit komt dat ik twee bulten los van schilklier zitten ze weten niet wat ik krijg biopsie de struma is iets verbeterd dacht gistern lekker naar huis te kunnen maar met dat bericht schrok ik heel erg alleen al omdat ik nu niet weet wat het is ben ook heeel erg bang maar ik weet dat ik in leuvne in goede handen zit groetjes ilse

----------

